# New hiccup for travellers to Florida



## MikeMcc (Feb 19, 2013)

As of the beginning of this year you will need an International Drivers Permit to hire a car in Florida.  Apparently the advice in other states is to get one too as insurers may get arsey.

I do wonder why given the piss-poor way they dole out licenses across there.


----------



## abe11825 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think I heard this the other day... Or at least, one of the customers was mentioning an International Drivers Permit / license because he's Canadian and needed a passport type photo, so he can get an identification card.... just to spend holiday here (I over heard this... I don't know the specifics. He might have been on holiday, or he's a snowbird. I don't know. I just thought it was odd).


----------



## dessiato (Feb 25, 2013)

According to the US Embassy site you don't need an International Driving Permit. (Apologies for the C&P) It says:



> *Will my British driver's license be adequate for renting a car?*
> 
> The U.S.A. has an agreement with most countries whereby the renter's full national driving license may be used for a period of up to one year in the U.S.A. This applies to the full U.K. driving license. Provisional licenses are not acceptable.
> Most car rental companies require that you have held a full license for at least one year, regardless of age. The minimum age for renting a car is normally 21 although it can be as high as 25. Often an additional charge is levied on drivers who are under 25 years of age.
> International Driving Permits are generally not required in the U.S.A but it is helpful to carry one. If they are taken, they are only valid in conjunction with a full national driving license. They should not be accepted on their own. It is recommended that drivers who possess a full national license that is in script other than Roman, i.e. Cyrillic or Arabic, should also obtain an International Driving Permit (IDP).


 
Link for more information: http://london.usembassy.gov/rctour.html


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 25, 2013)

It's hardly a bother is it?

Though fuck knows why they want it, you can pick up an IDP from the post office for a fiver.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 25, 2013)

Take the bus.


----------

